# We all know how this will end....



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20091124/ap_on_fe_st/us_odd_basement_bones


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Sounds like the plot of a horror movie...


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

how fun


----------



## Jack Reaper (May 27, 2006)

Plot for Horror Movie a la Polterguiest

or case for the Native Americans


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Well, that certainly makes yard work an adventure!


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

my mom says that if it was a native american burial ground then it's not legal to sell it, or build a house on it, therefore the people who owned it(and are now trying to sell it) never legally owned it in the first place and therefore can not sell it.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I wonder if their goldfish is out to get them.


----------

